# Verschachtelte Frame mit Scrollbalken an der richtigen stelle



## MasterGeo (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe für die Seite http://www.aiza.de eine Framelösung gewählt um den Content
mittig zu platzieren. Ich habe wie immer ein "Letterboxformat" gewählt,
allerdings auf besonderem Wunsch des Designers und nach meinen Warnungen für eine 1024er Auflösung. Es kommt wie es kommen musste, ein paar 800er User haben sich beschwert und Scrollbalken sollen jetzt als Kompromiß dienen. Der eigentliche Content ist in in dem frameset.html, welches wiederum ein Frameset ist. Jetzt bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin die Scrollbalken an die richtige stelle zu platzieren. Hier der relevante Quellcode:


<frameset rows="*,608,*" border=0 frameborder="no">
  <frame name= "oben" marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 frameborder="NO" src="leer.html" scrolling="no">
   <frameset cols="*,985,*" border=0 frameborder="no">
     <frame name= "oben" marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 frameborder="NO" src="leer.html">  
     <frame name="frameset" scrolling="auto" marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 frameborder="NO" src="frameset.html"> <!-- Dieser Framset soll gescrollt werden, wenn nötig -->
     <frame name= "oben" marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 frameborder="NO" src="rechts.html">  
   </frameset>
  <frame name="leer" scrolling="no" noresize marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 frameborder="NO" src="leer.html">
</frameset>


Hier der Inahlt von frameset.html

    <frameset rows="442,*" cols="*" frameborder="no" border=0>
      <frame  name= "mitte" marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 frameborder="NO" src="mitte.html" scrolling="no">
      <frame name="nav" marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 frameborder="NO" src="nav.html" scrolling="no">
    </frameset> 


Zum bessern Verständnis ist die Website http://www.aiza.de sicherlich hilfreich.
Einfach Browserfenster kein machen.

Laßt mich nicht dumm sterben

 Georg


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Oktober 2003)

Mmmh..da sind keine Scrollbalken 
was an  *scrolling="no" *liegt .
wenn du das rausnimmst...erscheinen Scrollbalken...wolttest du das wissen?


----------



## MasterGeo (28. Oktober 2003)

Nein. Ich nehme an Du meinst mit scrolling="no" die Datei mitte.html.
Wenn ich die zum scrollen aktiviere fehlt mir die Navigation darunterm die
in einem extra Frame liegt. Ich will, dass sich das komplette 2. Frameset scrollt. Da wo der Kommetar steht.
Ich weiß, die Geschicht ist ziemlich verschachtelt, aber eine besser Lösung ist mir nicht eingefallen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Oktober 2003)

Das wird nicht gehen.Ein Frameset passt seine  Maße an seine Umgebung an...daher erscheinen bei dem Frame,in welchem sich das weitere Frameset befindet,keine Scrollbars....weil es nix zu scrollen gibt.

Die Scrollbars werden in der frameset.html nötig,dort werden sie aber nicht angezeigt...da deaktiviert.....du müsstest dein Frameset also umbauen


----------



## MasterGeo (28. Oktober 2003)

Hmmm heißt das mit anderen Worten, dass Scrollbars immer nur an HTML Seiten und nie an Framesets erscheinen?
Wie könnte ich meine Seite umbauen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Oktober 2003)

Mmmh...das würd ich jetzt nicht so sagen....es könnte mir falsch ausgelegt werden  ....im Grunde genommen ist es genau umgekehrt...HTML-Dokumente haben nie Scrollbars....soetwas haben nur Fenster & Frames

Entscheidend ist der Inhalt des Dokuments.Wenn eine HTML-Seite grösser ist,als der zur Verfügung stehende Platz,werden in dem Elternfenster(...dazu gehören auch Frames) ....Scrollbalken angezeigt....also geht es in der Fensterhierarchie 1 Ebene herauf.....für das,was du willst,müsste es 2 Ebenen herauf gehen....tut es aber nicht.


----------



## MasterGeo (29. Oktober 2003)

Die Sache wird langsam etwas kompliziert. Mal ganz einfach gefragt: Was wäre denn eine Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Oktober 2003)

Am elegantesten wäre natürlich,komplett auf Frames zu verzichten....wenns dir nur um das zentrieren geht.....da gibt es weitaus einfacherere Methoden.....allerdings weiss ich nicht,was du mit dem erwähnten "Letterboxformat" meinst?


----------



## MasterGeo (29. Oktober 2003)

Auf Frames zu verzichten wäre ein mittlere Katastrophe. Dann muss ich alle Seite neu machen. Außerdem wird die Navigation  in den nächten Tagen mehrfach geändert. Sie funktioniert einfach auch zu gut. 
Das zentrieren bekomme ich auch ohne Frames hin, schlimmstenfalls mit ein paar verschachtelten Tabelle. 
Mit Letterbox Format (Briefumschlag) ist der 16:9 ähnliche sichtbare Bereich gemeint. Also Bildschirm minus Browsernavigationsleisten und Taskleiste sieht dann von der größe aus wie ein Briefumschlag.

Mir kommt gerade eine Lösung in den Kopf. Die Navigation per Iframe zu laden ....  auf NS 4.


----------

